
Ford Promises Fleets of Driverless Cars Within Five Years - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/17/business/ford-promises-fleets-of-driverless-cars-within-five-years.html
======
CarolineW
Duplicated multiple times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12300210)
(12 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12301815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12301815)
(15 comments)

